# My New Tool Rack



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I finally got around to building a tool rack for my lathe. 









I now don't have to walk 30 feet to grab something I forgot. If I was to build it again, I would slope the bottom shelves and raise the top tool support. This would shed the shavings a little better and allow me to pull the tools out by the bottom of the handle.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

It looks really nice. Get ready to build an addition for the tools that you will be getting ... it is an unavoidable part of the vortex.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I only fit about half of my tools in there. I figured I'd pare down to the ones I used most often.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I wish I had a wall near my lathe, I'd do the same thing. I have an idea for a lazy susan kind of tool rack that needs to get higher on m y to-do list.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is mine


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

look down below at Similar Threads for other ideas.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Lilty said:


> Here is mine


That's pretty much what I have in mind. Got any rough dimensions on that?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks good :thumbsup:.
If you want to add more space for tools, calipers, etc you can add doors and triple the storage space.

Only a suggestion for those anticipating a lazy susan approach.
Making it square give you space for chucks, finishing supplies, etc and increases the amount of space for turning tools. Pretty easy to making it into a Swiss Army cabinet (think knife):yes:


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the revolving floor rack. I had more wall space than floor space. Cool deal. Maybe we should have a thread called - Show us your rack. Giggle.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

The base is glued up scrap ply the same size as the lazy susan, the top is approx. 20" diameter and as you can see I stepped it off ( 3" ) because of the length of my tools, at the base you need the height to be able to remove the longer tools that you have mine is about 7"
I drilled different size holes according to the size of my tools.
Hope this helps if not let me no.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

*a different rack*

Ok, I'll show mine.
I work between 3 lathes so having it on a wall is not an option for me (and yes I like my toys--errr machines)
I made this out of scrap in the shop, the wheels are from a box lot(garage sale stuff), and the clips I bought at wally world.
"Regular" chisels on one side, carbides and other tipped tools on the other.


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

In the spirit of "Show us your Rack" here's what I made:

I repurposed my sons Barbell rack (barbells were recalled). My wife was going to throw it out, but wait a minute I can use that!!!!

I also added a Magnetic Bar on the wall for the little tools, etc,


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

Mad Turner said:


> In the spirit of "Show us your Rack" here's what I made: I repurposed my sons Barbell rack (barbells were recalled). My wife was going to throw it out, but wait a minute I can use that!!!! I also added a Magnetic Bar on the wall for the little tools, etc,


Ok....your just showing off!!!!


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I like the wall mount that EasTex (we're all "tool junkies") has designed because it is convenient and also safe. Dave Hill's (cuerodoc) design is also excelent especially because he has considered safety as a part of his design by having the tools pointed down. I have also seen some "A-frame" designs that are somewhat similar to the one by EasTex where the sharp ends of the tools are out of the way of casual contact.

The free-standing roll-around tool racks look very nice and are very well made, but the thing that bothers me enough to comment is that the sharpened tools are pointing straight up and pose a potential hazard from casual contact. I once had a low-tech version of tool holder where the tools were pointing up in the air so I will just post a link here to an article that I wrote about safety.

*My Job Application for Safety Officer*


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

Having the tools point up in a wall rack above and behind the lathe is probably safe enough. Point down would be better. Any rack where the sharp ends are exposed, and close to traffic areas is not safe and should be redesigned.


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

I made this rack for my fishing rods, but the same principle could apply to storing lathe chisels, or any long tools. The bottom rest is on a 45, and the middle retainer holds them upright. The top retainer keeps them more truly vertical. 

A chisel rack would be proportioned accordingly, but a little experimenting should suffice. Placed at shoulder height, I can't see how the sharp ends up would be a problem.

I've attached a picture.

John

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Revenge is what separates us from the animals"

Al Bundy


----------

